# When can the locks be changed?



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

When a spouse leaves, can the house locks be changed without giving them a key? Both names are on the mortgage but she left last month and did not help with the house pmt.

She still has stuff here and I do not want to keep her stuff from her but I came home to an unlocked door this week. Today the screen window was open because her or someone she sent over came in thru the window. She said it was her but I do not see her climbing thru the window.

Also she has sent her daughter over and my dog ran out and they didn't get her and put her up. Torrential rains that night.

Or do I have to let her or anyone else she sends in free reign while I am at work?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Check with a lawyer and the Police Dept where you are located.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats a good question If you get that answer I would be interested. Currently mine will not even come to the house unless i am home however.... 

Is she on the Deed? if not then technically I would think you could change the locks. 

Or maybe it's broken and needs to be replaced ( loophole)


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that is a good idea disbelief lol I like that loophole.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Mizz,

In most cases, you can deduct her share of missed mortgage payments from any equity split during the settlement. Consult your lawyer if this concerns you.

Just saying.

Also, changing the locks might not matter if she just goes through the window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I would lock the windows too. But I don't believe that it was her that went thru the window. Her daughter or someone else did.

I made most of the pmts anyway. Worked a lot of OT while she's been on unemployment thru the summer making $69 a week.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Just called the sheriff. Answer...yes I can change the locks and not give her a key. But she can then enter by any means neccesary including busting out a window or taking a door down. Reason: As of now, everything in the house is marrital property. And yes, she can allow anyone to enter the home. Such as letting her daughter enter thru a window.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah that sucks.


----------

